# Looking for an old Halloween LP



## Morbius J Kromwell (Aug 18, 2007)

Ah, a classic LP. Jason over at Scar Stuff has it on his site. It was called Famous Ghost Stories. Here is the link.
http://scarstuff.blogspot.com/2006/02/wade-denning-famous-ghost-stories-with.html


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Yeah. I knew it sounded familiar.


----------



## CMGhost (Oct 14, 2007)

WOW...fantastic... thanks so much for the link Morbius. I have so many great memories of this... even when my dad came in one night and busted it to pieces because it was the middle of the summer and I used to listen to it at bedtime...He hated the ghost howl between stories...

Thanks

HOLY &^%$ that link is awesome...actually the whole album on MP3 format... I'm getting chills just listening again.


----------



## Morbius J Kromwell (Aug 18, 2007)

Scar Stuff is a GREAT site. One of many! I love that LP. I spent many nights in the dark listening to that thing. I always got chills when the railroad guy was yelling "Look out...LOOK OUT!" Classic.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Stories like this ... with people reliving the horror records from their childhood ... it warms the heart. (sniff) It's what makes this forum so darned special!

That ... and the sound effects albums with sounds of limbs being hacked off. That's special too.


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

And screams too!

RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGHHHHHHHHHHHHHH AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGHH HHHHHH!


----------

